# Brinkmann Cimmaron offset smoker value?



## brad2157 (May 22, 2021)

I picked up an older (1/4” thick metal) Brinkmann Cimmaron offset smoker that needed to be “brought back to life”.  I’ve removed all the rust from it, primed it with high temp primer, and then painted with high temp paint.  I still need to get a replacement smoke stack (original one has rusted through on one side at the bottom). I can see that I could easily get carried away more and more replacing parts and spending more on it.  At this point, I’m thinking I will probably resell it, as it’s not quite as big as I need to smoke on.  

My main question is how do I put a value on it?  I know anything is valued at what someone would pay for it.  The problem is that I can’t find any for sale anywhere.  They don’t make these this well built anymore.  I was told from the owner it originally cost $899 from Bass Pro Shop years ago.  It is a solid smoker, but I don’t want to sink a lot of money into it and lose out a lot when I try to sell it.  I don’t count all my time I’ve spent working on it as any value toward it, only the initial cost of the smoker + supplies (sandpaper, angle grinder stripping wheels, primer, paint, etc..).  If I can make a small profit, then I’m ok with dropping more money into it (new grates, etc..).

I have attached before and after pictures. Although I’m not 100% finished.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 

Great job on the restoration!  As far as the value... it's hard to say.. it's true they do not make them like they used to  and  as far as I know Brinkmann went out of business in like 2015.  I don't think you're going to get anywhere close to $900 for it and I have no idea what you have invested in it.  If it's really not something you will use after restoring it, perhaps a couple hundred bucks ?  I know that's not what you wanted to hear and maybe I'm wrong.. there could be someone out there willing to pay  more for it but with all the pellet smokers etc  out there it's unlikely.


----------



## brad2157 (May 23, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> Great job on the restoration!  As far as the value... it's hard to say.. it's true they do not make them like they used to  and  as far as I know Brinkmann went out of business in like 2015.  I don't think you're going to get anywhere close to $900 for it and I have no idea what you have invested in it.  If it's really not something you will use after restoring it, perhaps a couple hundred bucks ?  I know that's not what you wanted to hear and maybe I'm wrong.. there could be someone out there willing to pay  more for it but with all the pellet smokers etc  out there it's unlikely.



Thanks for the warm welcome and for the reply!

From my research, the original builder of these thicker made Brinkmann smokers made the original Oklahoma Joes before they sold out.  They went on to start the Horizon brand smokers.

As far as the value, I was hoping maybe $300-400. Right now, I have about $200 in it total.  I still need to purchase a replacement smoke stack since it’s rusted through beyond repair.  It could also use new cooking grates.  If I purchase those items, I think I’ll be around $275 in it.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

At that investment.. you may as well keep it and put it to use while you work on getting the bigger one you desire


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

Where ya located 
B
 brad2157


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 23, 2021)

Welcome aboard.

You certainly have done a nice job with the restoration.   I agree with  KC in that you should keep it as I doubt the smoker would fetch anywhere near $300-400.

Look at it this way, you have put the time and money into the restoration.  
There are mods and add ons that you could do to make it uniquely yours. 
I assume that the smoker came with tuning plates and charcoal box?
Do a few cooks on it and you might find you don't need a larger smoker unless you're feeding a crowd consistently.
Honestly, I think you have a keeper especially with that 1/4 inch steel thickness.


----------



## brad2157 (May 23, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Where ya located
> B
> brad2157



I’m near Nashville, TN


----------



## brad2157 (May 23, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> You certainly have done a nice job with the restoration.   I agree with  KC in that you should keep it as I doubt the smoker would fetch anywhere near $300-400.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the welcoming!

I honestly have no idea what it would fetch. I know I see a lot of Oklahoma Joes going for a couple of hundred and they are the newer stamped sheet metal ones.

There aren’t any tuning plates with it. It only has a small heat shield right out of the firebox into the cooking chamber.  There isn’t a charcoal box either.  It has a fire grate in the firebox.

I’m pleased with how solid this thing is and how it has turned out so far.  I drove close to an hour to get it and thought it was a bigger model until I got there.  I have a XL big green egg I primarily cook on and I was hoping to have a bit more space to cook 6 racks of baby backs on.  I usually cook a bit when we feed my side of the family.

I appreciate your input on this!  Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 23, 2021)

brad2157 said:


> Thank you for the welcoming!
> 
> I honestly have no idea what it would fetch. I know I see a lot of Oklahoma Joes going for a couple of hundred and they are the newer stamped sheet metal ones.
> 
> ...




You're very welcome.

And because the newer Oklahoma Joes etc are stamped sheet metal, the 1/4 steel is what makes this one a keeper.  

At least it has the fire grate.  A lot of times,  these older smokers are missing parts.  So half the battle is already won. 

You might be able to do 6 racks of BBs by adding another grate or just use some strategic placement while using the BGE for sides etc. 

Have a good one too!


----------

